# No water from group head



## Camwood2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi

I am new to the forum so hopefully posting in the right place!

Our Sage Oracle has been used extensively during lockdown and has now developed a fault. It makes all the right noises but no water emanated from either the group head or hot water outlet (well a few drips only). Steam wand works fine.

I have had it apart and checked / cleaned the group head solenoid but this appeared to be perfectly fine and all moving freely. Does anyone have any ideas? I know I could send it away to be repired but this looks expensive!

Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Checked the hoses for blockages going from the heat exchanger to the group and hot water tap?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Camwood2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum so hopefully posting in the right place!
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the forum. Yeah... the nature of Sage machines (kitchen appliances rather than prosumer kit) means that it will be expensive to repair by their authorised dealers.

is the pump turning on? With the machine open, can you see water being pumped from the tank into the group? Do you see any water moving at all? Have you checked any other solenoids (if it has one, like a brew/service water diversion solenoid)?


----------



## Camwood2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi thanks for the replies. I cant really see any water moving so I guess its difficult ot tell if the pump is working or there are any blockages. Not being that familiar I'm not quite sure what I am looking for. Would the steam wand still work if the pump had packed up?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Camwood2 said:


> Hi thanks for the replies. I cant really see any water moving so I guess its difficult ot tell if the pump is working or there are any blockages. Not being that familiar I'm not quite sure what I am looking for. Would the steam wand still work if the pump had packed up?


 I'm assuming it's a dual boiler machine, in, which case, it would. Do you hear the pump at all when brewing?


----------



## Camwood2 (Nov 1, 2020)

I assume that vibrating noise is the pump? In which case yes I hear the pump when brewing. Lots of stuff I read mentioned a vapor lock but Ive tried runninghte steam wand and brew for minutes on end and nothing seems to make any difference,

As the solenoid was clean and moving freely I assume it cant be this unless the electromagnet is not working but I presume this is unlikely.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Camwood2 said:


> I assume that vibrating noise is the pump? In which case yes I hear the pump when brewing. Lots of stuff I read mentioned a vapor lock but Ive tried runninghte steam wand and brew for minutes on end and nothing seems to make any difference,
> 
> As the solenoid was clean and moving freely I assume it cant be this unless the electromagnet is not working but I presume this is unlikely.


 Sorry, I don't know enough about that machine to offer any good advice. Maybe someone else can chime in. Good luck.


----------

